# Not Found ERROR



## charanjot (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi,this is my first post .my website name is tech-zeal .i m getting an error when ever i click on the post "Not Found
Sorry, but you are looking for something that isn't here. You can search again by using this form...".but when i check my posts they r still there .please help me to solve this problem.


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
Contact with the hosting service providing company and check out your c-panel setting.


----------

